

Why are big banks getting off scot-free? - BlackJack
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2011/08/why-are-the-big-banks-getting-off-scot-free.html

======
tlb
Widespread default was a scenario built into their models. In that scenario
they predicted a generous federal bailout because some "too big to fail" banks
would be at risk. They were free to pursue strategies that would otherwise be
too risky.

